
Neil young announces the launch of ponomusic - protomyth
http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f8-general-forum/neil-young-announces-launch-ponomusic-19703/
======
protomyth
How does this go in my pocket?

~~~
davidgerard
With the triangle edge sticking into your thigh, of course.

I doubt Jony Ive is losing any sleep whatsoever.

